# I hate my eyebrows :( help me!



## hannahgucci (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey so i've got a problem.

I have one nice eyebrow I like,

and one that I don't like.

I guess it has to grow in or something but I think it looks awful, and it feels like it isn't growing.

I have my bangs put to the side where the bad eyebrow is covered, but I hate feeling like i'm hiding something or that I can't wear my bangs up.

I don't like using an eyebrow pencil, it makes me feel fake and I always rub it off or clean it off, I have sorta an obsession with eyebrows.

I want nice eyebrows so bad, i'd literally do anything.

Here's a pic, do you think it will grow?

they are bringing down my self esteem SO much.

I'd really appreciate your help, thanks!!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 13, 2010)

okay, I think they look pretty even and I don't think they look bad, but if they're making you feel bad, that's not good.

I would try using clear mascara to tidy them up a little, without feeling too fake - I know that brow pencils can be too heavy, make you feel too made up, but I find this is a symptom of not using the right colour. Start small, with the clear mascara, and then try brown eye shadow power to fill them in a bit, or look for a shade that is lighter than your actual hair colour in a brow pencil and see how you go.

Really, until they grow in, the only solution is either wax, powder, pencil or clear mascara.


----------



## hannahgucci (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks so much for the reply!

I do use brow gel to like straighten them and keep them organized it works well.

I've never tried powder though so thankyou.

Do you know how long it will take for them to grow in?


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 13, 2010)

depends where you are in the growth cycle, but I would say four to six weeks. Some hairs will never grow back


----------



## divadoll (Aug 13, 2010)

Eyebrows are supposed to look like sisters and not twins. NO ONE is completely symmetrical. They look fine to me. When I look at a person, I look at their whole face. I don't dissect them into parts. Focus on your assets and others will too.

There are some brow growth accelerators but I don't know how well they work. You can try applying castor oil on the area to get the hairs to grow or just don't worry about it because if you have a good attitude towards life, that will shine brighter than eyebrows.

I'm Chinese. I NEED brow pencil and brow pigment to set the pencil, if not, I have NO eyebrows at all but I don't mind. I like my lips and noone has really noticed that I line my brows.


----------



## perlanga (Aug 13, 2010)

I share your same feelings, the outer quarter of my brows fell off due to my thyroid disorder and have not grown back.

I think one of your brows is a bit sparse, but the shape and arch is very nice. I would say invest in a very good eyebrow pencil, I know your don't like it, but its the only solution. Get a pencil with a finer point and use very light strokes.

Laura Gellar has a product called Brow aand tint gel that has fibers that will actually fill in the empty space, I think it might be something that would help you.


----------



## Shanki (Aug 13, 2010)

They look good to me. Just a light pencil and you should be good. Eyebrows are tricky though as for growing. I am in the eyebrow growing stage myself, one is coming in nicely, the other is not coming it at all which is ticking me off lol. Everytime you tweeze or wax, you are slowly very slowly killing off the little hairs, so eventually they won't come back. Its like when you accidently take way to much off of one brow and the other doesnt match, thats me right now. Some of my brow is blonde some is brown, so it looks like I am missing half of an eyebrow! I would just start keeping them cleaned up, and not touching the shape or changing it, and eventually it will grow in how you want it too.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 13, 2010)

the same as all the other girls have said. a bit of gel and some brow powder and you should be set to go.

my eyebrows have NEVER been even since i got hold of some tweezers when i was 11 and went mad on them. they arch in different places. i've never been able to fix it, and like diva says they are sisters not twins. i just have to pencil them in to even them out as much as i can.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 13, 2010)

Same here, pencil if sharpened, brow powder and slanted brush. To make them look more "polished" you can also apply a highlighter under the brows.

Keep them tidy, if the shape isn't the one you desire, grow them out (it takes patience



) but trust me, i did that, and nowadays i don't have to worry about the shape anymore. I didn't use any particular product, i did try some castor oil at one time, every little thing counts i suppose, but it certainly didn't do miracles either. I still have to fill a big hole in my right eyebrow, where i plucked too much, and the ends, where they were waxed and the hair never grew back.

Another thing to consider when cleaning the brows is to brush them downwards and cut them with small sharp scissors (like those for manicure). Sometimes you don't even have to pluck anything. Brushing them down can also help to know where you need to add some powder/pencil.


----------



## hannahgucci (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks everyone for the reply!

I will try that for sure





You cant notice in the picture but some of it is growing back.

But.. its hairs that are above and havent actually touched my brow yet..

so it looks like a random patch. Everyday I am SOO tempted to pluck it, because I do have fairly dark eyebrows so it is noticable, but I promised myself I wouldn't.

I'll wait and hopefully in a week or so the half grown hairs will fill out and match with the brow. I Like the sister twin thing, I just envy some girls eyebrows because sometimes people can make them look exactly the same!

Thanks for everyones reply and I hope they do grow back



I'm only fifteen so my hair growth cycle or whatever should be fine



lol


----------



## divadoll (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow! 15, eh? Ok... If I knew when I was young, what I know now, I would use a brow razor instead of tweezing or threading or anything that requires removing hair from the roots. I pick them up from a dollarstore. If you pluck the hairs at a young age, eventually, the hairs just won't grow back anymore and trends in eyebrow shapes and thickness changes. My brows were plucked thin and as I grew older, for some reason, I kept plucking them thinner and thinner. Eyebrows these days are worn thicker and my thin eyebrows make me look older that I'd like and so I have to draw them thicker and fill them much thicker. I don't pluck anymore, I just shave. Its much more forgiving to mistakes.


----------



## dallasashley (Aug 19, 2010)

I had no idea these things existed! Thanks for this post!


----------



## coralluv (Aug 24, 2010)

grow them out and then have it waxed with professional ones.. eyebrows are not identical.. theyre not twin.. they are like sisters



i love my left one more than the right but oh well ..


----------



## dropoffradar (Aug 24, 2010)

honestly i think they look good! and your brows are lighter, so any mistakes are less noticable. if i over-do it on mine, i just let them grow in a bit and start over. i have bangs as well so that helps to hide my stragglers while they are growing in. my brows are pretty thick and i only wish consistant plucking would make some hairs never grow back


----------



## Kimberleighhxo (Aug 25, 2010)

Let me just tell you that I used to have really uneven eyebrows also. Worse than yours. One was much higher than the other and much rounder also. I ended up giving them a few months to grow out (it was horrible. People kept telling me to fix my eyebrows...) and it was completely worth it. I went to a professional and got them to reshape my eyebrows and even them out, and I am so happy with them now  I now don't feel so self-concious about people looking at my face when they're talking to me. lol. If you don't want to have messy eyebrows for a few months you can just grow them out 2 lines of hairs at a time or something. It is much slower but the benefit is not having eyebrows that look ungroomed for a few months.


----------



## prettyfaye (Sep 29, 2010)

Get those even eyebrows you've always wanted try using Anastasia brow stencils to guide your way to better brows.


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree with Pinksugar, get some clear mascara to groom them, or maybe even use a brow pencil?? I love my eyebrows, they aren't wild, but they are kind of bushy lol.. I hate getting them waxed, but sometimes I get convinced into doing it... The last time I got them done the person doing the waxing used some really REALLY hot wax on my face and burned me! I had a scab and it fell off, and now I just have a faint scar. It sucked!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 18, 2010)

Eyebrows are really easy to shape and groom once you know a few tricks.

For a beginner I really suggest using a small angled brush and a brow powder or matte eyeshadow one shade darker than the hair on your head.  Pencils can work well too, but are a little trickier for the beginner and i find they run out faster.  For those, always remember to make light, short, hair like strokes.

Here is a simple eyebrow chart.  In 3 steps you can make any type of brow suit your face better.  Remember brows help to frame the face and finish off a makeup look.  You can use your brow brush or pencil to make the measurements.

First, line D should rest vertically on the side of your nose.  This is where the brow begins.

Second, line E shows where the best place for your arch should be.  Hold the pencil vertically along the outside of your eye iris.  

Thirdly, line F should go diagonally along the bottom of your eye, it should extend slightly past the outer corner of your whole eye. This is where you end your brow.

This method works on about every type of eye, even if you don't have a huge arch.





Here is my version of your brows. They can be lighter/shorter/fatter though, i am just giving you my personal opinion.  No one's brows are equal unless they use stencils which usually look very fake!  If your face were symmetrical fully, you'd look so weird!!  Like a robot.. i saw some examples a long time ago in a beauty magazine. Indeed they were strange faces.


----------



## hannahgucci (Dec 4, 2010)

okay so I hope you got that attachment.. ive been reading all your comments and this is currently what my brows look like.

I want opinions..like do you think I should go thicker? it's very difficult for me i feel they get very disorganized and patchy.

I really just strive for the natural look, I dont like using pencil or powder because I feel fake.

Lemme know what you think!!


----------



## hannahgucci (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey guys, so its been however long and here are the eyebrows I have now! 

*please* let me know what you think.


----------

